# smartboard apps for Ipad



## figo (Mar 11, 2009)

Does anyone know of any iPad apps that turns your ipad into a smartboard?


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

figo said:


> Does anyone know of any iPad apps that turns your ipad into a smartboard?


Why not explain a bit about what features you would like to see so that folks can make recommendations.


----------



## pcronin (Feb 20, 2005)

since the smartboard is designed to be either hung on a wall/stand or as part of a "surface" type device, no.

Unless SmartTech themselves puts out an app to turn the ipad into a control surface (a la the smart branded BT wacom tablet) it would go against the licensing of both the hardware and the Smart Notebook software to use an ipad as such. 

If you *have* a smart board and the "document camera" thing they sell, you could conceivably put the ipad under the camera if you want to show things that the VGA adaptor doesn't output.


----------



## figo (Mar 11, 2009)

Looking for something that would present like keynote but allow me to move objects around using the ipad.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

figo said:


> Looking for something that would present like keynote but allow me to move objects around using the ipad.


How about just using Keynote, and iPad and a projector? Could you not skip the smartboard altogether? Also, I'm wondering if the VGA out will outpiut everything that's on your iPad screen? The connectors for the iPod Touch/iPhone only output actual video content, not the screen itself.


----------



## pcronin (Feb 20, 2005)

figo said:


> Looking for something that would present like keynote but allow me to move objects around using the ipad.


I just thought of something. Perhaps running VNC or Mobile Mouse for the iPhone, iPod & iPad on a machine that's plugged into the projector and using the iPad as a more feature filled Apple (Canada) - Magic Trackpad - The Multi-Touch trackpad for your desktop.


----------



## ianberg (Jul 13, 2011)

figo said:


> Does anyone know of any iPad apps that turns your ipad into a smartboard?


You may be interested in this app released in May, 2011: SMART Bridgit Conferencing for iPad on the iTunes App Store

Regards,

Ian Berg 
Technical Support
SMART Technologies
Contact Support: Regional Contact - SMART Technologies
Web: Home - SMART Technologies


----------

